# Demolition, a pic.



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

Saw this happening down the street from a job today, snapped a quick one. Driving one of those looks like fun.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

It is....































For a while, then.....

:blink::sad:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

Check this out.





That does it, I want one!


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

Doc Holliday said:


> Saw this happening down the street from a job today, snapped a quick one. Driving one of those looks like fun.


Just for the record you don't drive an excavator you operate it.:tt2:
Demo gets old pretty quick because of the dust.
Other than that it's almost as fun as using a sheet metal brake. :laughing:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Crushed concrete for sale. Haha.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> Crushed concrete for sale. Haha.


They should just give it alway everone likes a good rock now and then .


----------

